# Check out My New Blog! Special KB Giveaway!



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

*UDATE*

I have spent all day setting up a new blog
on wordpress. This blog will be very much photo driven, with the simple idea of 
my own personal "show & tell". I collect a wide varitey of things and am also a bit of a foodie. 
So this will be all about my unique taste and how I see the world. Books and kindle finds will also be featured of course! 

I will be giving away a signed(by me) print of my photo of June Carter Cash to one random subscriber, complete details are on the post.










And as a special Kindle Board (only) bonus, I will give away this Borsa Bella kindle sleeve(Naked style) 
too one lucky Kindleboard member!










Just check it out (I will take your word for it no need to subscribe) and then post here and say "enter me" or something like that. *You have until April 30th*. I will then randomly draw a winner for the bag and Post the winner's name here by the 2nd of May.

Just click on this little banner to check it out:


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

How does one subscribe? (I'm feeling a little dense.)


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

On the upper right side should be a button that says "blog info" with a drop down menu 
with an option to subscribe, you may have to have a wordpress account to do so? I am also trying to figure it out!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

MonaSW said:


> How does one subscribe? (I'm feeling a little dense.)


Apparently so am I


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Ok hold on, I just logged out and that option disappears! So I will change that, to just make a comment here after you take a look (and I will trust you looked at my blog)    and for the JCC pic you will have to comment on that post which I am about to add!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Ok, I am set up for an RSS feed subsciption, so please enter me in your contest.


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

What talent....love the photos and your home. 

Nicely done. 

I wish I had your visual sense...or anything interesting enough to start a blog about  



(Suggestion:  Is there anyway to open the links in a new windows?  I found no easy way to get back to your blog once it linked me to other sites).


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Boston said:


> Is there anyway to open the links in a new windows?


Hold the Ctrl key down when you click on the link.

Great photos. What an extraordinary talent.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

MonaSW said:


> How does one subscribe? (I'm feeling a little dense.)


Okay, I figured it out, you do need to have an account to subscribe or comment. For the kindle bag
I will not require that you do that... just take a look. For the print, you do need to subscribe and comment on the post for it
which I just added. Thanks everyone!
Boston, I think I can do that, will try and fix it! Great suggestion!


----------



## Kendra (Feb 25, 2009)

Lovely.  So much talent. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

Octochick,
I am loving your pictures. I think the one of your kitchen with the flowers in the sink is great!! Is that your kitty Efron?  Thanks for shring with us! Please enter me  
kjn33


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Enter me please.

Your home is just gorgeous!


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

My house will never look that good.    I like that Indian picture.  

Please enter me.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Gorgeous work, Lara--love both the blog and your site.  Don't forget to link your blog in your signature on boards like this wherever possible, it will really help increase the visibility on Google & other search engines!


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

I love your photos, especially the children. You do some fantastic work. I wish I was interesting enough to make a blog, but I'd have nothing to put on it except this is me........... The end.


----------



## ferretluver (Mar 2, 2009)

I wish my house could look like that!!!  Enter me please!!


----------



## jennyoh (Feb 22, 2009)

I love the photography!  I posted a comment but can't tell if that means I signed up as directed.   I did subscribe through my feed reader though - you can never have too many photo oriented feeds.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes, your entered here and for the June pic. Thanks! Are you "Jenny" on my blog comments? If so, I like your blog too and subscribed to it also!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Lovely blog, lovely home, lovely pictures....to wrap it up....lovely   Thanks for sharing, you are a artist in every sense of the word....very talented.  Please enter me


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Lara, I don't think I realized you're from Atlanta - I am too.  Love the pics of your home and your other pictures (some familiar faces there in the portraits) & and the dogwood branch in the vase made me homesick for Atlanta in the spring!  Beautiful!


----------



## klrodrigues (Mar 29, 2009)

WOW, a truly beautiful house & it still has the Reality!  I don't believe even a magazine pic could come close!  You have an amazing eye for detail. 
  Thank you for posting these & would love to be entered into your contest.


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

Please enter me! I love your oberon Gingko cover, btw


----------



## jennyoh (Feb 22, 2009)

Octochick said:


> Yes, your entered here and for the June pic. Thanks! Are you "Jenny" on my blog comments? If so, I like your blog too and subscribed to it also!


Thanks! I did comment as Jenny on your blog.  I've blogged for going on 7 years now - hah - mostly to keep up with family and friends, and most recently to chronicle my 10 weeks of unemployment (ugh!).


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

Please enter me also. I have a red gingko journal on my Oberon wish list, Now I may have to go and order it!

Lynn L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Love your house photos Octochik! Posted a comment. I subscribed and look forward to keeping up with your blog.

Thanks!


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Please enter me! 

Melissa


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I love fried pickles....we use to make them all the time.  Hmmmm...maybe I'll make it for dinner soon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Please enter me, and I subscribed to your blog, it's great!

Betsy


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

Your home is gorgeous!  Enter me, please!

Megan


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

enter me!


----------



## Latjoe (Feb 22, 2009)

Great blog, I just subscribed.  Now I'll fix myself a cup of tea and browse through your wonderful photographs.


Kathie


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I subscribed too.    Will I get notify when there's new post?


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Shizu said:


> I subscribed too.  Will I get notify when there's new post?


I am not sure? Maybe someone else knows? I am curious about that myself!


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

Please enter me. 

The photos of your home are beautiful.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Octochick said:


> I am not sure? Maybe someone else knows? I am curious about that myself!


I just went to see your blog and there are new posts. I didn't get any email so I guess I have to check your blog often. I wonder what is subscription for if I don't get a notification. Or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Shizu said:


> I just went to see your blog and there are new posts. I didn't get any email so I guess I have to check your blog often. I wonder what is subscription for if I don't get a notification. Or am I doing something wrong?


RSS does not generate email notifications. If your email client includes RSS feeds, you will see all the new posts for all your feeds.

KindleBoards feed:










Lara's feed:


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks Jeff!

I just figured out how to add a feed button to my blog. I am learning new stuff every day with this!


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow, Lara, you have quite the celebrity portfolio of pics! 
LOVE the Nicolas Cage and Quentin Tarintino!  

And, what southern girl doesn't love a cold Cheerwine!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Octochick said:


> Thanks Jeff!
> 
> I just figured out how to add a feed button to my blog. I am learning new stuff every day with this!


I'm learning too - have never subscribed to a blog before but I just love your photography & finds - wish I could go "junking" with you. (Not only that - "A New Beginning" did my mom's estate sale!) So I've now subscribed to my first blog. Next step will be to figure out just what that means!


----------



## jennyoh (Feb 22, 2009)

Googlegirl said:


> And, what southern girl doesn't love a cold Cheerwine!


This is how I know I'll never be Southern. Cheerwine just makes me gag.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Wow, the chair you fixed up.... is beautiful.  How can I subscribe to your blog?  I was trying to figure it out...but I just don't know how.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

You could just bookmark it. If you want to subscribe, then you have to go to wordpress.com, sigh up for an account (you do not have to get a blog) then just click on my and on the upper right it will say blog info and you can click on that and to find the subscribe option. Or you could try Rss feed... ? As Jeff showed above. The button is on the right side of my blog under the links and you click on it and copy the URL, then add it to your feeds but I do not know where you do that!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Thank you, I'm not very computer savvy....lol.  I will try to subscribe today.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Very nice!  We do have some extremely talented folks here on the kindleboards, delighted they like sharing with us untalented but appreciative folks.
Thanks for sharing Lara


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Lara, I knew your blog had to be great! You know I have been a fan of your photography since I saw your pics posted back last November. Thanks for sharing your beautiful art! I subscribed to you blog and look forward to keeping up with it.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Angela said:


> Lara, I knew your blog had to be great! You know I have been a fan of your photography since I saw your pics posted back last November. Thanks for sharing your beautiful art! I subscribed to you blog and look forward to keeping up with it.


Very sweet of you to say and saw your comment and your entered in both! 
Thanks so much! I am really having a lot of fun with it, I am glad people seem to be liking it!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Octochick said:


> I am really having a lot of fun with it, I am glad people seem to be liking it!


What's not to like? Beautiful pictures, interesting dialog, information about your area, Great Blog!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Yay, I subscribed!!!    Finally figured out what I was doing wrong....LOL!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) (#1071) said:


> Yay, I subscribed!!!  Finally figured out what I was doing wrong....LOL!


Did you also leave a comment on one of my post? That is the only way I can track and enter people for the June print.

Also could use votes to get listed on this site! Just click the thumbs up, no sign up needed!!

http://www.coolphotoblogs.com/?do=profile&id=11153


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Octochick said:


> Did you also leave a comment on one of my post? That is the only way I can track and enter people for the June print.
> 
> Also could use votes to get listed on this site! Just click the thumbs up, no sign up needed!!
> 
> http://www.coolphotoblogs.com/?do=profile&id=11153


Yes, I used Neversleepsawink (Tay) on the comment I left you


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

Very nice, you've got me thinking on what I can do to my miniscule half bath to make it look better!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Octochick said:


> Did you also leave a comment on one of my post? That is the only way I can track and enter people for the June print.
> 
> Also could use votes to get listed on this site! Just click the thumbs up, no sign up needed!!
> 
> http://www.coolphotoblogs.com/?do=profile&id=11153


Thumbs up from me Lara!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

You ask for it you got it: Thumbs Up! My user name on WordPress is JHepple.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone, I am not longer "pending" cool, I am officially *cool*!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Octochick said:


> Thanks everyone, I am not longer "pending" cool, I am officially *cool*!


WOO HOO!!!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Octochick said:


> Thanks everyone, I am not longer "pending" cool, I am officially *cool*!


We could told them that long ago!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks. My blog and I got featured on another (pretty huge) blog today... 
sfgirlbybay Pretty cool. Oh and Melissa at Borsa Bella also did a little write up. I am so lucky!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Octochick said:


> Thanks everyone, I am not longer "pending" cool, I am officially *cool*!


*You were always pretty cool  I've always loved your pictures and just loved looking at the new ones on your blog. I'm going to figure out if I have a log in on Worldpress...I can't remember *


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm thinking about making fried pickles again...your blog reminded me how much I love them.  However, at Del Taco they now have fried sliced jalepenos (So yummy)....I'm wondering if I could make them too.  I know it was random....but see your blog is making me explore new ideas   Thanks


----------



## ArmyWife (Mar 16, 2009)

I really like your blog.  I love looking at your photographs.  Makes me want to get out my husband's camera and try to figure out how to use it. 

I have set up to get your updates through RSS feeds.  Thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Your work is beautiful and I love all of the vintage and estate finds you have in your house!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

ArmyWife said:


> I really like your blog. I love looking at your photographs. Makes me want to get out my husband's camera and try to figure out how to use it.
> 
> I have set up to get your updates through RSS feeds. Thanks for sharing it with us!


How's the hubby? Haven't seen any posts lately.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

ArmyWife said:


> I really like your blog. I love looking at your photographs. Makes me want to get out my husband's camera and try to figure out how to use it.
> 
> I have set up to get your updates through RSS feeds. Thanks for sharing it with us!


I just figured out how to set up a "subscribe" through feedburner account and linked it to my page, so it is now super easy to subscribe!


----------



## anna_chronistic (Apr 20, 2009)

Wow, really fantastic blog! Could you enter me in the BB giveaway, please? I subscribed and am saving it to my del.icio.us site. I saw that you said the most recent photos are natural light with a Canon -- an SLR or a point-and-shoot? Nevermind, I clicked the link. Are any of your photos done with point-and-shoot? That may give the rest of us hope that we might be able (someday) to end up with photos that beautiful! I'm always stunned by what a professional photographer is able to do. Somehow, the same setting and subjects can become really striking, artistic photos when taken by a professional. I tend to "oops" into decent photos and I can't seem to get them consistently good.

I take photos for a small, local newspaper, and although there haven't been any complaints, nobody has ever "oohed and aahed" over the photos, either.

I need to learn to take better photos, and I LOVE estate sales and auctions, so I'll definitely be following your blog. It has a bit of everything! Recipes, refurbs, photos, treats and treasures -- Love it!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

anna_chronistic said:


> Wow, really fantastic blog! Could you enter me in the BB giveaway, please? I subscribed and am saving it to my del.icio.us site. I saw that you said the most recent photos are natural light with a Canon -- an SLR or a point-and-shoot? Nevermind, I clicked the link. Are any of your photos done with point-and-shoot? That may give the rest of us hope that we might be able (someday) to end up with photos that beautiful! I'm always stunned by what a professional photographer is able to do. Somehow, the same setting and subjects can become really striking, artistic photos when taken by a professional. I tend to "oops" into decent photos and I can't seem to get them consistently good.
> 
> I take photos for a small, local newspaper, and although there haven't been any complaints, nobody has ever "oohed and aahed" over the photos, either.
> 
> I need to learn to take better photos, and I LOVE estate sales and auctions, so I'll definitely be following your blog. It has a bit of everything! Recipes, refurbs, photos, treats and treasures -- Love it!


Scroll down to the ones she took in the cemetery. Those were done with her iPhone camera. I too luck into one occasionally, I have no hope of developing  the eye of a photographer.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

anna_chronistic said:


> Wow, really fantastic blog! Could you enter me in the BB giveaway, please? I subscribed and am saving it to my del.icio.us site. I saw that you said the most recent photos are natural light with a Canon -- an SLR or a point-and-shoot? Nevermind, I clicked the link. Are any of your photos done with point-and-shoot? That may give the rest of us hope that we might be able (someday) to end up with photos that beautiful! I'm always stunned by what a professional photographer is able to do. Somehow, the same setting and subjects can become really striking, artistic photos when taken by a professional. I tend to "oops" into decent photos and I can't seem to get them consistently good.
> 
> I take photos for a small, local newspaper, and although there haven't been any complaints, nobody has ever "oohed and aahed" over the photos, either.
> 
> I need to learn to take better photos, and I LOVE estate sales and auctions, so I'll definitely be following your blog. It has a bit of everything! Recipes, refurbs, photos, treats and treasures -- Love it!


I do also use a point and shoot sometimes. I have a sony cyber shot but just ordered the Canon Power shot G10 last night. I have wanted that one for awhile. It just has a lot more options, it shoots raw and will give me results I can still sell and publish. Perfect when I do not want to take all my heavier gear. Amazon has a good price on it too.
http://www.amazon.com/Canon-Powershot-G10-Digital-Stabilized/dp/B001G5ZTPY/ref=wl_it_dp?ie=UTF8&coliid=I1483A812ALSNO&colid=MOF5GPE793VE

I added you to BB list, make sure you make a comment on my blog (if you haven't already) to eligible for the print!


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Octochick,

Do you have any of digital camera, you know those small ones? My 16 yrs old daughter like to take pictures so I bought Nikon Coolpix S560 for her birthday last year. Lately when she takes a shot, it's not focused, she has been complaining about it for a while now. She like to take pictures with natural light so I think that is the problem though. Without flash, the camera can't focus... I've been telling her but... Plus I think this camera wait a second or so to focus after shot has been taken. So I'm looking at different cameras, maybe buy another for her. I hate see those unfocused pictures. 

Can you suggest any? Thanks.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Shizu said:


> Octochick,
> 
> Do you have any of digital camera, you know those small ones? My 16 yrs old daughter like to take pictures so I bought Nikon Coolpix S560 for her birthday last year. Lately when she takes a shot, it's not focused, she has been complaining about it for a while now. She like to take pictures with natural light so I think that is the problem though. Without flash, the camera can't focus... I've been telling her but... Plus I think this camera wait a second or so to focus after shot has been taken. So I'm looking at different cameras, maybe buy another for her. I hate see those unfocused pictures.
> 
> Can you suggest any? Thanks.


A "point & shoot" is what we call a little, digital camera like your daughters. She is most likely moving when she takes the pic. Natural light will work but you need to make sure when you press the button you are not also pressing down and moving the camera, even a little. Especially in a low light situation. If she puts her opposite hand under the camera and braces it, that might help.


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

Please enter me.

Cool blog. Eclectic, interesting and wonderful photography.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Octochick said:


> A "point & shoot" is what we call a little, digital camera like your daughters. She is most likely moving when she takes the pic. Natural light will work but you need to make sure when you press the button you are not also pressing down and moving the camera, even a little. Especially in a low light situation. If she puts her opposite hand under the camera and braces it, that might help.


Thanks. I'll tell her that.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

MikeD said:


> Please enter me.
> 
> Cool blog. Eclectic, interesting and wonderful photography.


Thanks Mike, your entered in both!


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

Your blog just keeps getting better and better. I'm impressed. I could spend hours reading over there. I love your pics and I love your home. The recipes are very appealing too, I hope to find the time to give a few a try.

I just thought I would mention that three spelling errors jumped out at me, they are probably just typos but thought you may want to correct them. In the description of your sun room (I took all of these photograhs, in the same tiny space, I call my studio, which also dose triple duty as my laundry and dinning room. All were shot with natural light and digitally).


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks, I fixed them. I guess I was in a hurry !


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Lara...can you recommend a good book on digital photography, nothing with loads of details but enough to get me started?*


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

I am loving your blog. I really enjoy looking at all of the great pictures. Your bathroom is precious. I signed up to get updates but didn't do the RSS feed thing-don't know anything about that, so I did it the other way.
Thanks for sharing your talent.  
kjn
BTW-is there a book we can get of your photos? A coffee table book would be cool!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Octochick, is there a way to obtain one of your pictures?  If so could you please let me know how to do so.  I love the colors in the picture of what looks like, to me, glass flowers.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Here is the current list for the Kindleboard exclusive Giveaway. Please let me know if I somehow missed anyone.. just a few days left!
_Kindle Board Blog Giveaway:

MonaSW

instinst

Boston

Jeff

Kendra

kjn33

Buttercup *member#83*

Shizu

VictoriaP

dollcrazy

ferretluver

jennyoh

Neversleepawink

Meemo

lkrodrigues

webhill

Lynn

Linda Cannon-Mott

meltjackson

Betsy the Quilter

Megan W

Rhiathame

Latjoe

Shizu

KimmyA

Googlegirl

Anju

Angela

RangerXenos

chynared21

armywife

anna_chronistic

MikeD

kjn33

_


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

I'll put my name in here too, please.

Great photos, and I love the vintage cabinets in your studio.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi Lara - Please enter me...[raises hand]. Love your pictures! So talented...


----------



## sbell1 (Mar 31, 2009)

Lara,

Please enter me.


Lovely photographs!


----------



## tashab (Apr 18, 2009)

Enter me, also, please. 

I checked out your site a few days ago, followed from BorsaBella.com actually!!


----------



## Lizbeth (Nov 12, 2008)

Please enter me in your give-a-way.. very nice of you.. I saw your website yesterday while looking direct on borsa bella.. she referred to you on one of her pictures.. and was impressed then.. let alone today! You make me want to get my camera out.. and try to be 1/8th the photographer you are! awsome!!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I wish I was as talented, my home projects look like a preschooler made them.  LOL!!!


----------



## Lady Layla (Mar 16, 2009)

I love the blog!  The pictures are awesome!  You might try Picasa if you don't like the Canon software for your camera.  We use it at home and really like it.  Also Picasa has a web site too that you can use to share your photos, but the version for the computer works great!

Please enter me into your drawing!    Thanks!


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Am I too late...


Eric


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Not at all Eric, everyone has till midnight my time, which is eastern


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I don't know if I am too late, but I thought I had put in my name already and just saw your list and don't see me.  Please include me if you can!!  Thanks.


----------



## Lcky24 (Apr 7, 2009)

Possibly too late, or at lease VERY close...enter me?


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Got you both. The entries are now *closed* and I will post the winner tomorrow.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Can't wait to find out who won.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Let me thank y'all for checking out my blog and your encouraging words. I have had over 7000 hits in less than 3 weeks and I know a lot of those are Kindlers! I had 43 entries for the Kindle Sleeve and used numbered poker chips to draw the winner....using the order you signed up as your number.








That was number 10: *dollcrazy*! 

The June Carter Cash print went to a non board person, details are up on my blog (of course!)

I am getting together another giveaway (blog only) for early next week! Another lovely gift from Borsa Bella's Melissa but not Kindle related.
It's good though, stop by and check it out!


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Congratulations, Dollcrazy!!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Congrats dollcrazy!*


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Congratulations Dollcrazy, enjoy!


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations Dollcrazy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Congrats Dollcrazy!


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh My! Thank You so much. I never win anything so after the truly awful day I had at work this was a wonderful surprise to come home to. Thanks again Lara. I think this is only going to get me into more trouble though ........... I'm sure I will need more accessories to go with my new accessory.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Congrats Dollcrazy!


----------

